# Burraston Ponds



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Took the wife and kids to Burraston Ponds today. We didn't get there until 11:00. We fished for about 3 hours. I fished with the kids from shore and the wife went out in the float tube with the fly rod. I was perfectly content not fishing and just helping the kids. Even though we arrived late, the fishing wasn't half bad. The kids caught 3 and lost 3 others on their little barbie poles. The wife caught 3 and lost a bunch out in the tube. Caught them on rainbow power bait and worm/marshmallow. The wife caught hers on a beadhead black simiseal leech. I live in a household of women, but since they all love fishing as much as I do, it makes family activities something to look forward to. My girls are 4 and 6. Another year or two I will be outfitting my oldest with her first fly rod. I would post photos, but I can't figure out how to upload pics from my iPad to my photo bucket account...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oe day I wil try that pond. I heard there is free camping which is like tye dye twin attractant to us. Photobucket confuses me way too much. Thanks for posting up the details!


----------

